# Hobbies



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I started some hobby woodworking projects of late. Thought I would share this one.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, that was a fail. Hold on


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I HATE when that (don't) happens


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> I HATE when that (don't) happens


Here it is.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Giant outdoor Jenga. This was a lot of fun yesterday. 

I was concerned this could hurt one of my children due to its weight. Afterall, it us made from 2x4's.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are some nice pieces eperot. They look unique and would make interesting garden fixtures.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

epretot said:


> Giant outdoor Jenga. This was a lot of fun yesterday.
> 
> I was concerned this could hurt one of my children due to its weight. Afterall, it us made from 2x4's.


 Seems like you'd need tapping tools to get those out, no?


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Underdog said:


> Seems like you'd need tapping tools to get those out, no?


They're more difficult than regular Jenga. I intend to plane them to smooth them out. However, it was easier than i expected.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

epretot said:


> They're more difficult than regular Jenga. I intend to plane them to smooth them out. However, it was easier than i expected.


May I assume NOT by hand ?

Yah, the real Jenga blocks are fairly exact in their geometry, surface regularity, and identicalness. Not attributes that come immediately to mind with 2x4's :whistling2:

Have you considered a different quality of wood ?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Once the kids get all good and cocky at the game, after they go to bed spray half the blocks with wax.

Really spice things up for the next game.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> Once the kids get all good and cocky at the game, after they go to bed spray half the blocks with wax.
> 
> Really spice things up for the next game.


Maybe paste a few of them together too


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> May I assume NOT by hand ?
> 
> Yah, the real Jenga blocks are fairly exact in their geometry, surface regularity, and identicalness. Not attributes that come immediately to mind with 2x4's :whistling2:
> 
> Have you considered a different quality of wood ?


No. Not by hand. 

I think premium cedar 2x4s woukd be nice. I just had these laying around.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> Maybe paste a few of them together too


Ha! Great idea.


----------

